# What birds?



## snakeluvver (Nov 14, 2010)

What birds could be kept in an aivary with cockateils? I've heard Zebra Finches will live peacefully with them, however I've heard budgies and cockateils do NOT mix. So which birds?
Thanks


----------



## babba007 (Nov 14, 2010)

I used to keep cockatiels, zebra finches and quail together. Didn't have any problems


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 14, 2010)

babba007 said:


> I used to keep cockatiels, zebra finches and quail together. Didn't have any problems



Cool, how about doves?


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 14, 2010)

cockateils tend to be good aviary companions to finches


----------



## Defective (Nov 18, 2010)

my grand parents had a cockateil and 3 budgies living together and they were fine.


----------



## denozo (Nov 18, 2010)

diamond doves will do well or mask doves. Also any of the neophema species will do well


----------



## stephen (Nov 18, 2010)

princess parrots,or plum headed parrots r good l keep cockateils with them all types of finches r ok with them as well as doves kakarikis,bourke parrots,turquoisine parrots,splendid parrots,elegants,or blue wings r also fine.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 25, 2010)

stephen said:


> princess parrots,or plum headed parrots r good l keep cockateils with them all types of finches r ok with them as well as doves kakarikis,bourke parrots,turquoisine parrots,splendid parrots,elegants,or blue wings r also fine.


 
I read parrots dont mix with cockatiels?


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a pigeon with my cockatiels. They get along great.. we they have for the last 3 years or so! I have kept alot of finches with them before ( but they are in another Avery now)


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 25, 2010)

Okay thanks for the help guys! But I'm still wondering, are parrots good housemates or not?


----------



## porkosta (Nov 25, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> I read parrots dont mix with cockatiels?



Hi snakeluvver,

Don't believe everything you read, I have had my pair of Alexandrine parrots in an decent sized aviary with about 10 cockateils and a couple of quails for a couple of years with no issues.
The Cockateils have their spots where they like to site and the Alexandrines prefer other spots and the hanging logs.
They all have their own nest boxes and there is lots of food and water to go round. I suppose it depends on the space you have and the birds.


----------



## porkosta (Nov 25, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Okay thanks for the help guys! But I'm still wondering, are parrots good housemates or not?


 
Parrots are great pets but remember some can live to 50 years or more. A cockateil can live to 20-25 years.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 25, 2010)

porkosta said:


> Hi snakeluvver,
> 
> Don't believe everything you read, I have had my pair of Alexandrine parrots in an decent sized aviary with about 10 cockateils and a couple of quails for a couple of years with no issues.
> The Cockateils have their spots where they like to site and the Alexandrines prefer other spots and the hanging logs.
> They all have their own nest boxes and there is lots of food and water to go round. I suppose it depends on the space you have and the birds.


Cool! I would love an aivary with a few birds. How big an aivary are you talking about?


----------



## porkosta (Nov 25, 2010)

The aviary my birds are in was a chicken coop that was rebuilt and upgraded.
It is approx 5m X 4-5M and sort of in triangle shape as it is in the bad corner of the yard - mind you this is at my parent house, I have not yet built an aviary to bring my parrot to my new house.


----------



## ScalyMung (Nov 26, 2010)

hi snakeluver,
you can keep budgies with cockaties as i've done and thousands others have with them both breeding next to each other peacefully
Cheers Deano


----------



## Dannyboi (Nov 26, 2010)

Depends on the individual bird same rule as fish you can't trust the book. But if it helps there is a general rule about the shaping of the beak I am not 100% on this but i think it is if it has a straight beak you shouldn't keep it with a curved beak. that being said there are exceptions. a mate of mine breeds birds they keep their cockatiels with Ringnecks from time to time


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2010)

ScalyMung said:


> hi snakeluver,
> you can keep budgies with cockaties as i've done and thousands others have with them both breeding next to each other peacefully
> Cheers Deano



Just be careful in doing so. Myself and many others have got horror stories to tell of budgies being vicious to other birds. Ripping off legs, killing others chicks in the nest etc. They can be EXTREMELY brutal.

Any neophema or grass parrot, and finches and quail. Diamond doves, masked doves, peaceful doves etc. Princess parrots, superbs etc. Kakarikis, etc etc.

The main question is how big is your aviary?


----------



## glebeboi (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi. Years ago when I had an aviary I was told the same ruling that Dannyboi mentioned - keep similar beaks only. [I had a few exceptions tho]. 
I had king quails to run around the ground area to assist in keeping it clean [1m to 2 or 3F] and a few pairs of various finches. 
All the birds were kept in the same aviary [not separated by partitions] and were fine being in a mixed environment - at first.
My [loosely termed] parrots included: 3 pr cockatiels [quarrions], 
2 pr king parrots
2 pr grass parrots, 
1 pr bourke parrots, 
1 pr turquoisines, 
1 pr eastern rosellas, 
1 pr eastern rosellas [ but different wing pattern. [I cant remember what they were called]
1 pr pale headed rosellas,
1 pr superbs
1 pr 28 parrots [or port lincolns]
* 1 pr rainbow lorikeets
* 2 pr peachfaces
* 4 pr budgies

* I wouldnt put these types in with the cockatiels. 
* Rainbow lorikeets need a separate diet consisting of fruits, honey etc. It can encourage flies, ants etc and can also cause diarrhoea. Plus they 
sqwark VERY loudly - esp at sunrise. Applies to all lorikeet family
* Budgies, I guess really do depend on the actual birds. Its like how some budgies are a bit docile & you can pet easily while others will bite n lock 
beak, drawing blood. What Jay84 mentioned about them is also true. I ended up having to build a separate aviary to keep them in.
* Peachfaces are just as totally brutal - biting off toes, feet, beaks, etc off other birds. They also kill brooding hens in nest boxes, kill the babies & 
throw eggs out of the boxes then just sit in the boxes for a few days - not breeding, then come back out again.

I suggest either same, grass parrots or bourke parrots. Only problem with finches is with the nesting material cos the cockatiels get a bit curious at times about the cane houses and coconut fibre and like to chew them - otherwise zebras are probably the easiest [& cheapest] 
Hope this is of some help.
cheers


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 28, 2010)

I always read dont keep parrots with parrots :|


----------



## denozo (Nov 30, 2010)

Its best to judge on the character of your birds. I have kept neophema in with plumhead parrots no problems and they are significantly different in size however plumhead parrots are docile. I would never dream of keeping my green cheek conures in with any other birds however. It also helps to provide more than one feeding station and double the number of nestboxes to pairs so they can stay out of each others way


----------

